# Game Warden Story?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can watch the TV special on Terry Grosz, I don't know how many of you have seen it but I think it showed on Animal Planet a few times, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me where I could watch the video or get it, or when it will show somewhere on TV?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

If it was on T.V. hula.com prolly has it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with pk. Its www.hulu.com


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the correction Kyle. You still want some of that peach wood? I have'nt forgot about you. Had it in my truck one day, but had the boy with me and had an "emergency".


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey no worries! I would love some of the peach wood. You still have my number and I also check this a lot. PM me or call when you are headed up Provo canyon and we can meet up. Thanks for remembering. I have been on a baking kick with trout but need to break the smoker out again since its getting colder and I can manage the heat better. Thanks agian.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Dude, why would you ruin a trout by baking it? :mrgreen: I use an old 20$ POS series smoker for fish cause I don't want my pork buts tasting fishy. 8) I smoke in the garage out of the wind helps out a lot keeping the temps right. I'll hit you up hopefully sooner than later.


----------

